# wooliest horse



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

This is my pony Dixie before we clipped her! Her mane is only like that cuz she was getting clipped that day and we had to separate her mane from the rest of her fur so we didn't cut any mane off.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

very cute, love the mane!!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Does it have to be a horse? Can it be a mule or donkey?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

EquitationStar said:


>


LOL! How sweet! Her expression is like "dang it, must you make me pose for a picture looking like THIS?!"


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol she is sooo cute i love her mane. hahahahaha lol


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

This Echo.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

very cute, yes it can be a donkey or mule. comp extended to 17th of july due to lack of posts


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I would love to post, except it's summer right now. But my horse has the fuzziest ears ever.


----------

